# Where/How can you comment about particular problems on the test?



## clintonvillian (Apr 22, 2014)

Is it even a possibility?

There were two problems on the exam, one was worded very awkwardly and I am certain the second had two correct answers. Regardless I was hoping to comment on them.

I wasn't sure if it would be acceptable to do so in the survey and when I tried on the NCEES website comment section (right hand side of homepage), it just takes me to my dashboard instead of any kind of comment area.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 22, 2014)

Comment at your own risk. NCEES sends a SWAT team to your house and you are never heard from again.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2014)

You can mail them a letter with your explanation to their Clemson address and it will get to the right group...

An thanks for not posting it here!


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 22, 2014)

clintonvillian said:


> Is it even a possibility?
> 
> There were two problems on the exam, one was worded very awkwardly and I am certain the second had two correct answers. Regardless I was hoping to comment on them.
> 
> I wasn't sure if it would be acceptable to do so in the survey and when I tried on the NCEES website comment section (right hand side of homepage), it just takes me to my dashboard instead of any kind of comment area.




Dude, with all due respect, it's right there on the front page at the top, right.

http://ncees.org/

"Have a comment about your exam?

Send us a message via your MyNCEES account."


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 23, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> clintonvillian said:
> 
> 
> > Is it even a possibility?
> ...




To me that reads like there must be a messaging system in everyone's MyNCEES account. Sort of like the PM feature on here.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 23, 2014)

Whatever you do clinton, do not post details here. NCEES has a system for that kind of issues, as other members already stated.

Good luck.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 23, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > clintonvillian said:
> ...




Yes there is. That is how I asked my question.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 23, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...




Did you get any kind of response? I'm sure they get a lot of comments.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a comment for them... do they take bribes for passing scores... yeah okay, didn't think so. Jeez, I have thoroughly convinced myself now that I failed miserably.


----------



## clintonvillian (Apr 23, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> clintonvillian said:
> 
> 
> > Is it even a possibility?
> ...




ptatohed

I saw the message on the homepage. When I clicked on it, took me to log in and then into my dashboard. Today I have a mail icon on my dashboard, that wasn't there last night when I was attempting this at home.


----------



## clintonvillian (Apr 23, 2014)

Golden Eagle, did you get a response?

And I know better than to post them here, most definitely not worth the risk............


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2014)

I think NCEES has their own trolls who go on sites like this to look for people who are posting exam questions. A few years ago I ran across a thread on another site where a guy/gal posted an exam question. NCEES somehow found out who they were and they got into some serious trouble. I don't recall the details but for what it's worth, I definitely wouldn't post an exam question on here. Better to play it safe. Chances are, even if you have to retake the exam you won't see that same question again.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 23, 2014)

clintonvillian said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > clintonvillian said:
> ...




I'm going to make a crazy suggestion here, it's way out there, but it just might be possible that the button was there, you just didn't see it. Now you just don't want to admit that you were irrationally enraged by a non-issue. Hey man, we get it.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 23, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> I think NCEES has their own trolls who go on sites like this to look for people who are posting exam questions. A few years ago I ran across a thread *on another site* where a guy/gal posted an exam question. NCEES somehow found out who they were and they got into some serious trouble. I don't recall the details but for what it's worth, I definitely wouldn't post an exam question on here. Better to play it safe. Chances are, even if you have to retake the exam you won't see that same question again.


Are you sure you aren't thinking about this site?

It's happened here before. Yes, the NCEES monitors this site and I'm sure others.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3424&amp;p=6579579


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> DanHalen said:
> 
> 
> > I think NCEES has their own trolls who go on sites like this to look for people who are posting exam questions. A few years ago I ran across a thread *on another site* where a guy/gal posted an exam question. NCEES somehow found out who they were and they got into some serious trouble. I don't recall the details but for what it's worth, I definitely wouldn't post an exam question on here. Better to play it safe. Chances are, even if you have to retake the exam you won't see that same question again.
> ...




Yep that sounds about right, maybe it was this site. At any rate, I would steer clear from posting exam questions on here.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 23, 2014)

Sapper said:


> I have a comment for them... do they take bribes for passing scores... yeah okay, didn't think so. Jeez, I have thoroughly convinced myself now that I failed miserably.


I keep convincing myself that I failed. There are probably alot of answer choices that I picked which were wrong (bait answers).


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 23, 2014)

clintonvillian said:


> Golden Eagle, did you get a response?
> 
> And I know better than to post them here, most definitely not worth the risk............


Yes, I did. They said that they would take my comments into consideration but that I could not expect a formal response from them.

I fully expected that. I just wanted them to note my comments about a certain question.


----------

